# Canucks @ Boston - EARLY GAME



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

In case anyone didn't hear, the Stanley Cup rematch is crazy early today. It starts at 10:00 AM on Sportsnet. 
Schneider is reportedly getting the start.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thinks it's crazy that this game isn't on Hockey night in Canada, a rematch between these two should be on primetime.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i agree! what were they thinking? when have you ever seen a 10AM start? even out East that's only 1PM


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Should be a great match-up; both coming off shutout wins, both playing very well. Don't follow the Bruins as much, but the Nuckies seem to have most of their cylinders firing.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Leafs must be playing HNIC tonight and they didn't want to play the Van vs Bos game afterwards. Would be a 10pm start for those back east so us out west get the shaft once again! Guess I'll just pvr it and watch it at my leisure. I think Schnids is gonna steal us a win tonight, Nucks always play lowsy when they have a early game....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> Leafs must be playing HNIC tonight and they didn't want to play the Van vs Bos game afterwards. Would be a 10pm start for those back east so us out west get the shaft once again! Guess I'll just pvr it and watch it at my leisure. I think Schnids is gonna steal us a win tonight, Nucks always play lowsy when they have a early game....


Leafs are playing Detroit tonight... 
Leafs > Canucks .......... Canucks = POO

lol of course i'm joking but it's always fun to get Canuck fans all worked up. It's going to be a tough game tonight for sure. The Bruins are on an absolute tear, i know the Canucks are doing well but Boston has been absolutely kicking ass.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

monkE said:


> Leafs are playing Detroit tonight...
> Leafs > Canucks .......... Canucks = POO
> 
> lol of course i'm joking but it's always fun to get Canuck fans all worked up. It's going to be a tough game tonight for sure. The Bruins are on an absolute tear, i know the Canucks are doing well but Boston has been absolutely kicking ass.


And how are the Leafs gonna fair against Detriot tonight? Pooo I should suspect...... (I like getting Leaf fans all worked up too)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

The best part of a 10am start???? Not feeling bad about having a beer at 10am!!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> The best part of a 10am start???? Not feeling bad about having a beer at 10am!!!!


this would have been a great opportunity for a "Like" button that Morainy suggested!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

One mans "thanks" is another mans "like". LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMFAO!!!!
Typical Bruins, can't really play hockey so let's just be greasy!!!
Just the normal American Blowhard attitude, embrace the hate!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh i'm pretty sure it was 5 canucks jumping someone by the bench! gotta love that push back by the nucks though


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

2 minute 5 on 3... they've got to capitalize here


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> 2 minute 5 on 3... they've got to capitalize here


Canucks were lucky to score on that 5 on 3. It looked horrendous

But I guess what they say is true... "good to be lucky and lucky to be good"


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Canucks luck???
Sounds like an oxymoron to me!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

canucks better smarten up here.... push back is nice but this is getting rediculous


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Penalty on Weise was ridiculous


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

monkE said:


> ya i agree! what were they thinking? when have you ever seen a 10AM start? even out East that's only 1PM


Every year this time between these two clubs..


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Sedins not looking very Sedins like. Boston's penalty kill looked more dangerous than our "powerplay"


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

The only thing bigger than boston players egos are their noses.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

How is that not icing????
Brutal no call..


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ya nucks got hosed on that one!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Last min of the 3rd will be the big brawl


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

marchand is a twit ... that is all 

make them pay on powerplay


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

post and in... ohh yeah..


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Boston,dirty,dirty,dirty.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally. Schneider was amazing and I hope the rest of the team plays a lot better from now on. A little. It of a sloppy game on our part.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very fun game to watch though nice to see them exercise some demons in Boston


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yahoo we win! Had it on on my iPad vancoucer Canucks live app

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235782,-123.185577


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Yahoo we win! Had it on on my iPad vancoucer Canucks live app
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


When I left the shop, you had a kazillion dogs to do plus the two mini ponies - poor Vanessa !!!!!!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Great playoff-style game - but in the end, just another 2 points. Still, 'Nuckleheads should feel the tiniest bit of payback for the SCF...


----------

